# Religion in Wagner's Parsifal



## Woodduck

Wagner's last opera, _Parsifal,_ may not be considered a religious work in the strictest sense, but it's a work featuring symbolic literary content drawn from religious tradition and, above all, music that synthesizes important aspects of Western religious music from several centuries.

I'm not attempting to start a discussion here, but am rather inviting anyone interested in this fascinating work to come over to this thread on the opera forum:

Religion in Wagner's Parsifal: Christian opera, Buddhist opera, both, or neither?


----------



## Agamenon

Thank you Woodduck. These threads are full of wisdom.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Woodduck said:


> Wagner's last opera, _Parsifal,_ may not be considered a religious work in the strictest sense, but it's a work featuring symbolic literary content drawn from religious tradition and, above all, music that synthesizes important aspects of Western religious music from several centuries.
> 
> I'm not attempting to start a discussion here, but am rather inviting anyone interested in this fascinating work to come over to this thread on the opera forum:
> 
> Religion in Wagner's Parsifal: Christian opera, Buddhist opera, both, or neither?


I would have preferred if you had chosen to discuss your ideas that the characters in Parsifal are really symbols/representations of many people.

I really don't know what you expect given the way your phrased your OP: Yes, it's my fault, but I'm sorry I don't understand what you want us to explore/


----------



## Woodduck

JosefinaHW said:


> I would have preferred if you had chosen to discuss your ideas that the characters in Parsifal are really symbols/representations of many people.
> 
> I really don't know what you expect given the way your phrased your OP: Yes, it's my fault, but I'm sorry I don't understand what you want us to explore/


I put this notification here to alert those interested in the subject of religion as manifested in music, in this case an opera with religious themes. If you go to my thread on the opera forum, you may find a fuller introduction to the subject and an appropriate place to express whatever it brings to mind. I don't want to restrict or control anyone's thoughts.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Woodduck said:


> I put this notification here to alert those interested in the subject of religion as manifested in music, in this case an opera with religious themes. If you go to my thread on the opera forum, you may find a fuller introduction to the subject and an appropriate place to express whatever it brings to mind. I don't want to restrict or control anyone's thoughts.


Please direct me explicitly to the thread you mean: please provide a link.


----------



## Woodduck

JosefinaHW said:


> Please direct me explicitly to the thread you mean: please provide a link.


The link is in the OP.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Also, it's totally fine with me if you don't care what I have to say or think about Wagner's operas. I admit I am extremely dubious of people who were influenced drammatically by a piece of music or a a books during early pubescence. Yes, that's a very critical and impressionistic age, but real world experience is so much more important and especially important as a balance to our other impressions and dreams and thoughts.


----------



## Woodduck

JosefinaHW said:


> Also, it's totally fine with me if you don't care what I have to say or think about Wagner's operas. I admit I am extremely dubious of people who were influenced drammatically by a piece of music or a a books during early pubescence. Yes, that's a very critical and impressionistic age, but real world experience is so much more important and especially important as a balance to our other impressions and dreams and thoughts.


It's totally fine with me that my indifference to what you say or think is totally fine with you.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

Was Wagner even a Christian himself?


----------



## Woodduck

Please go to this thread: Religion in Wagner's Parsifal: Christian opera, Buddhist opera, both, or neither?

The present thread was opened only as invitation to those who may not ordinarily frequent the opera forum but might have an interest in the subject.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ask a moderater to lock this thread with the link above to the actual discussion.


----------

